# Just Threw Straightedge on Bosch RA1181



## Fix2Rrelax (Aug 28, 2007)

....and imagine my surprise. 

After waiting a couple of weeks for the backorder, and expecting a nice flat top, I noticed that both sides of the table drop off when I put a straightedge across the width over the area where the collet will be. Now from the front to back it is pretty flat across the width, and the front and back edges are fairly flat, but right over where the mounting plate fits, it is pretty convex. 

I have heard that this is done to compensate for sag when the router is installed (guess I will have to assemble it to be sure) or that it doesn't make a difference in use (time will tell), but with all the chatter about table flatness, this really bothers me.

I know there have been a couple of other threads about the 1181 fence....have not even gotten to that point yet, and I also have a call into Bosch's product manager to get some more information.

Any insights would be appreciated.

Thanks, and glad to be part of the forum. 

David


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome David. Never heard that one before... I would think it would need to be flat from the get go and not count on the weight of a router. Good luck with it. 

corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Welcome to the Router Forums!*

Welcome David to the best router forum around. We're glad to have you as a new member and hope you enjoy this forum.

PS: with a name like David, you can't be all bad.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes David, if it isn't flat it isn't flat. I am saying this not knowing anything about the Bosch RA1181.
WELCOME have fun and enjoy.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

David, very few tables are perfectly flat. Having the center slightly convex will have no noticeable effect on your projects. Concave table tops are where the real trouble comes in. With the center slightly higher than the sides the wood will pass the bit at the same height every time. The real question is how much measureable distance is the table off from flat? For routing applications 1/16" over the length of this particular table top would be too much, 1/32" would be ok. This is something all manufacturers have to deal with, none are 100% perfect. Even the pre-stressed cast iron tables can be warped in shipping. The good news is Bosch has shown us they stand behind their products and will make sure it works for you. If you have problems with this table PM me and I will assist you.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/b1181rvu.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst I'm not a fan of Bosch, having perused that link I would expect the table to perform any task put to it, whether it's a "best buy" depends on it's price compared to other tables, I'm sure that I could be comfortable with one.


----------



## jjy73 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have the Bosch 1181. My complaint has been due to the "plastic" insert itself. I see that the 1180 now comes with a metal insert? coincidence? i guess the question i have is can i retrofit to it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jjy73

You may want to read the links below

http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1185-Router-Table-Mounting/dp/B0009H5C9S

========



jjy73 said:


> I have the Bosch 1181. My complaint has been due to the "plastic" insert itself. I see that the 1180 now comes with a metal insert? coincidence? i guess the question i have is can i retrofit to it?


----------



## jjy73 (Dec 15, 2008)

Based on that does it mean that I cant order the aluminum one for my table? I love my routers, but not happy with the plate that came with the table. Anyone else make a replacement insert?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes you can order the metal one and it should fit perfectly. The link in the previous post is not for the current metal plate. 

I have seen the newer tables and they have Rigid Aluminum Mounting Plates. I guess call and make sure it fits sure looks like it will.


----------



## joseph f (Aug 25, 2006)

attach the router ,install in table . odds are it is done on purpose .i have one of these plates .thought i was ripped off .wasn,t ,works great .i guess the router fixes it.


----------



## mtrunz (Feb 11, 2009)

nickao65 said:


> Yes you can order the metal one and it should fit perfectly. The link in the previous post is not for the current metal plate.
> 
> I have seen the newer tables and they have Rigid Aluminum Mounting Plates. I guess call and make sure it fits sure looks like it will.


 I called Bosch CS today and they told me the RA1185 plate was aluminum. I had my doubts because the 1185 picture shows swirl marks reminscent of grey or silver colored molded plastic. I then called a supplier who caries the 1185 and he couldn't be sure what material the plate was made of so he put me on hold and called Bosch. They told him it was made of lexan. 2 different answers from 2 different bosch CS people within a 15 minute period. I don't want the plastic plate and can't get a straight answer out of Bosch. Has anyone been succsessful in getting thier hands on a replacement aluminum plate? If so, where, when and what is the part number? Thanks.


----------



## brownfoot (Oct 12, 2006)

get a replacement plate for a Bosch 1171 table, it is aluminum.
table is sold at Lowes, don't know if they carry plates, but Bosch CS does


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings David and welcome to the forum. I see you already have the "big Guns" working on your problem, so I will just welcome you here.


----------



## mtrunz (Feb 11, 2009)

brownfoot said:


> get a replacement plate for a Bosch 1171 table, it is aluminum.
> table is sold at Lowes, don't know if they carry plates, but Bosch CS does


The 1181 table uses the exact same aluminum plate as the 1171 table. When you call Bosch, just make sure they don't try to sell you the 1185 plate because it is plastic and not intended as a replacement. It's used if the factory plate is not drilled for your particular router and the existing hole patterns on the factory plate interfere with your router's mounting pattern. These "blank" plates are only made out of plastic. They had planned to make an 1186 plate (which was an aluminum blank plate) but for some reason, decided to scrap the idea. Since the 1181 now ships with an aluminum plate, you can order a replacement and put the plastic plate on a shelf. Just to be safe, make sure you verify that you're getting the aluminum plate before you pay for it. I do not believe that Lowe's carries these kind of parts.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Uh, guys. The post is 1.5 years old. Probably taken care of by now.


----------



## jjy73 (Dec 15, 2008)

if I get the one from the 1171 does it have the holes predrilled? also, has anyone out there actually done this to their 1181? Any idea on cost?


----------



## mtrunz (Feb 11, 2009)

jjy73 said:


> if I get the one from the 1171 does it have the holes predrilled? also, has anyone out there actually done this to their 1181? Any idea on cost?


I just drilled the aluminum 1181 plate for my Triton router and it was a breeze. Just use the plastic baseplate on your router as a guide. I chucked a 1" hole saw bit into the router and snapped the 1" insert into the mounting plate to align the plate and the base then marked and drilled the holes. You can get the 1171/1182 aluminum mounting plate from Bosch if you don't have one. I think they run about $40.00. Try Amazon too but DON'T order the 1185 part number mounting plate. It is NOT aluminum. It's plastic.


----------



## mtrunz (Feb 11, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> Uh, guys. The post is 1.5 years old. Probably taken care of by now.


Thanks for pointing that out. I guess I should look at the dates once in awhile. That being said, this old thread appears to have a bit of life left in it yet.


----------

